# ENTER THE AMAZE-N-SMOKER CONTEST!!!  YOU HAVE THE CHANCE TO BE 1 OF 10 LUCKY WINNERS- CONTEST CLOSED



## chris elias28

[h1]Announcing the A-MAZE-N-Winners:[/h1][h2]
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
[/h2]
*****The winners will receive Private Messages from TJohnson, creator of the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.  Todd Johnson will coordinate with you to get your addresses and emails for delivering on those prizes. 
[h2]How We Determined the Winners:[/h2]
Each post has a number.  We enter the range of numbered posts into Random.org's sequence generator, but exclude post #1 (the original contest post).  The sequence generator randomizes our entries.  The first 5 numbers in the sequence represent our first place winners. The second 5 represent our second place winners.  
[h2]Thanks!  SmokingMeatForums and A-MAZE-N-Products thank you for participating.  It was our pleasure to offer you the chance at some wonderful product. We also LOVED hearing your creative ideas for how to use this smoker.  Thanks for sharing![/h2][h1]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/h1][h1]_The maker of the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER has __“done it again!” _  [/h1]
The A-MAZE-N PELLET SMOKER produces 11 hours of smoke off of just 15 oz of A-MAZE-N-PELLETS.  This durable smoker has been reviewed to be _“beyond amazing.” _

Now you have the opportunity to *win your own* A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER.
[h2]The Prizes:[/h2]
We are giving away a ton of prizes!
[h3]THE GRAND PRIZE:  The A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER[/h3]
*5* *First Place winners* will receive
The new A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER ($49.99)
2lb Package of Oak Pellets ($4.99)
2lb Package of Cherry Pellets  ($4.99)
2lb Package of Maple Pellets  ($4.99)
2lb Package of Hickory Pellets  ($4.99)
1 Propane Torch ($14.99)
Total Prize Value $84.94!!!







[h3]THE RUNNERS UP:[/h3]
*5 Lucky Second Place* winners will receive a $20 Gift Certificate to www.amazenproducts.com
​






[h2] [/h2][h2]How to enter:[/h2]
*Like* AMAZE-N-PRODUCTS on Facebook  (http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309)
Simply copy, paste, and finish the following sentence in a reply post to this thread:
   

*            “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____________.”*

That’s it.  You will be automatically entered to win!  

Here are some inspiration pieces:















Details:

You must be a member of SmokingMeatForums to participate. 
This contest is open to all US residents. 
Contest rules of your state and country apply.
This contest will run from 8/10/11 through 8/17/11 at 6pm, PST.   We will announce the winners at the top of this thread on 8/18.  The winners will also receive Private Message notifications from Chris Elias28.  Tjohnson will coordinate shipment of the prizes. 
We will be using Random.org’s sequence generator to determine the order of winners.  The sequence generator will randomly scramble the posts.  The first five posts in the sequence will be our first place winners.  The next five will be the second place winners. 
Subscribe to the AMAZE-N-PRODUCTS Showcase Page on SmokingMeatForums to stay top of all their latest on SMFs and Facebook. 

Thanks for playing & good luck to everyone!

CAN'T WAIT????? *BUY IT NOW BY CLICKING HERE.*


----------



## coyote1

*    “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _____ribs_______.”  *


----------



## ronald e raines

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____________.”Bacon*

 B


----------



## daveomak

_*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is* *Beef Brisket Bacon*.” _

_Dave_


----------



## sierra

“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is *BACON*.”


----------



## meateater

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bonita.”*


----------



## somdsmoke

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ribs.”*


----------



## jak757

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is bacon.”*


----------



## johnghumphries

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Cheese_.”*


----------



## stevebell

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is bacon ____________.”*


----------



## lovinspoonful

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is bluefish.”*


----------



## dtcunni

*"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a big ol pork butt!”*


----------



## imcrazyjen

*      “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Ribs.”*


----------



## fire393

*    “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bacon Wrapped Venison loin."*


----------



## gotarace

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is BuckBoard Bacon.*


----------



## bteem

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a turkey, cause I would be so thankful!*


----------



## iluser618

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ribs.”  *


----------



## voyageurs60

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is   Groundhog Bacon  .*


----------



## ryanhoelzer

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a big a$$ brisket.”  *


----------



## tromaron

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Meatloaf.”*


----------



## jocosa

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is cheese.”*


----------



## christopher6968

*   “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Cheese from pike place seattle.”*


----------



## fishwrestler

*   “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ______Homemade Pastrami______.”*


----------



## klyborg

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is rolled fatty, probably mexican style with jalapenos, 4 cheese mexican, and roasted peppers and onions.”*


----------



## norcalbbq

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Moonshine Brisket.*


----------



## jrod62

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _____chicken_______.”*


----------



## dsteven53

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Mahi  for smoked fish dip___________.”*


----------



## norcalbbq

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Moonshine Brisket...*


----------



## goodtimer

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Pacific Oysters at my dads place ”*


----------



## smokinsaluki

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is trout____________.”  *


----------



## ron kay

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is 4 chickens, 2 racks of ribs, and a medium pork butt, 'cause you know the neighbors will come runnin'.*


----------



## eman

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Shrimp and redfish filets for fajitas and fish tacos.”  *


----------



## hurriken

*   “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is all the pork I can fit on the racks.”*


----------



## bruin10014

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __RIBS___.”*


----------



## rsather

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is cheese.”*


----------



## sue spencer

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Turkey  YUM YUM!!!!___________.”*


----------



## bamaboy

_*the first thing i plan to smoke if i win is BACON and a side of BACON*_


----------



## mike daughtrey

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is fresh rainbow trout wrapped in bacon.”*


----------



## robin montano

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Babyback Ribs.”  *


----------



## eric humphrey

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____________.”  pulljjjjppp pfdfsdfspul oyjkhsdfjkdfkj/lsandf;klsdVM sd"?* pulled pork


----------



## thomsliq

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _ MY CIGAR! _.”*


----------



## sdh600

“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bacon____________.”


----------



## bn2hunt

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is* boston butt


----------



## steel hat

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a cranberry turkey for my father's birthday.”*


----------



## karen

Smoke some Ribs and sit back and watch them smoke!


----------



## frybob

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Brisket.”*


----------



## smokey mo

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is salt, paprika and jalapenos.”*


----------



## cwagner603

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is the biggest brisket I can find with a nice smooth dry rub.*


----------



## zballoon

The first thing I will do is if I win is cold smoke the 33 pounds of pork belly's that are curing in my fridge waiting to be magically transformed into BACON!   I really need the AMAZE-N-SMOKER as I have to smoke when it is dark outside now because whenever my neighbors find out that I am making bacon, they always ask for some!  I can't win!  Please help!


----------



## angryduckbbq

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _everything in my freezer!__.” *
 

*Which would consist of... applewood bacon, chicken quarters, ribeyes, ribs, tritip, brisket and game hens. Just for starters! CA baby, I smoke year round! *


----------



## jpb07

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a huge Brisket.*


----------



## darren swenson

[h6]“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a brisket.[/h6]


----------



## sammyj

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Ribs, no, maybe a Brisket.  No, I think I would smoke BOTH!*


----------



## vantuckysmoker

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a big, juicy, bacon-wrapped fattie.  *







(Sorry if this is a re-post...  1st post didn't show up.)


----------



## johnyd

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is some pellets :)____________.”*


----------



## africanmeat

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is jalapenos      for a hot sauce*


----------



## throbinskin

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is PASTRAMI.”*


----------



## michaelstl

“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is cheese."


----------



## raider2119

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is one of my signature pastrami's from the recipe passed down 2 generations to me......  Of course I'll also throw in some ABTs and a few sausages just to fill the smoker.... (and because the neighbors demand them when they start smelling the smoke...)*


----------



## smokingnjapan

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Beercanchicken & Memphis Style Baby backs. *


----------



## SmokinAl

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bacon, & Sausage & more Bacon & Sausage!!!*


----------



## alanp

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is*   Buckboard Bacon


----------



## magnum3672

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is My very very first brisket!”*


----------



## dippyjoe

The first thing I would smoke on the "A-Maze-N- Pellet-Smoker" is salmon.


----------



## windshield king

"the first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest is brisketporkbutchicken!


----------



## mountainman1776

Blue Cheese for a big thick juicy Black Angus burger!


----------



## ebos01

The first thing I would smoke is a rolled Fatty with Italian sausage and veggies along with my brisket.


----------



## coma44

"*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is My very very first batch of belly bacon!”*


----------



## masterofmymeat

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a whole chicken.”*


----------



## big dee

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Bacon, Fish, Ribs, Brisket, and anything else I can think of_.”  *


----------



## chadinclw

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is andouille sausage.”*


----------



## sinseven

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest are two large boston butt!*


----------



## bigbaldbbq

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _____Bacon and cheese!!_______.”  *


----------



## biteme7951

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __Spare Ribs_.”*


----------



## sunman76

The first thing I plan to smoke is what ever you say!


----------



## menk45

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __the first hunk of meat I pull out of the freezer__________.”  *


----------



## steven galbo

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Brisket and Ribs.”*


----------



## smokingun

*"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is anything that used to Oink and had a curly tail.”  *


----------



## czarcastic

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is cold-smoked nova salmon...  the kind I can't get anywhere near me.”*


----------



## jeff lefkowitz

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Capon*


----------



## jt1078

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is 1 of my sisters 4 cats for my pitbull Scooter.”  *


----------



## crstage

*    “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a turkey and just as it is getting done sharp cheddar and bacon to make rocking sandwich with summer veggies!!*


----------



## flutterbye1

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _MY FIRST BRISKET."*


----------



## jimf

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a the biggest brisket I can fit in my ECB.”*


----------



## clayaw13

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a big fat pork shoulder.”  *


----------



## socalbbq

*"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is *TRI-TIP, my favorite cut of beef."


----------



## pal23

*"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a   PINEAPPLE COATED PORK TENDERLOIN   ”*


----------



## fpnmf

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  * an armadillo


----------



## fpnmf

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  * a racoon


----------



## fpnmf

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  * sweet and sour k-dog.


----------



## stiver

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is A 13 pound Turkey  for sandwiches and since it is going for that long mine as well do some ribs for dinner.....*


----------



## scrapper

THE FIRST THING I PLAN TO SMOKE IF I WIN THE A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST IS ( A BEER CAN CHICKEN)


----------



## hifiman

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a Beef Brisket_.”*


----------



## jthegreat15

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is RIBS.”*


----------



## shawnr5

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  * brisket.


----------



## pal23

[h1]"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET -SMOKER  contest is pineapple coated pork tenderloin"[/h1]


----------



## ksolomon

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ABTs and cheddar cheese.”*


----------



## bsheger

*   “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bacon wrapped pok loin.”  *


----------



## chughes0013

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest is a pork butt.


----------



## chef will

The first ting I'm going to smoke with the AMAZE-N-SMOKER IS salmon, COLD SMOKED FIRST.


----------



## carson627

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a picnic ham!  Yummm*


----------



## chughes0013

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is PORK BUTT.


----------



## dcharlto

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is rabbit.”  *


----------



## scottness

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____Shrimp, Meatloaf, Babybacks and a pork loin or beef brisket________.”*

*When I start my smoker, I gotta fill the 1440 sq in real estate!!*


----------



## karie

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _RIBS_______.”*


----------



## jmg72370

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a Bacon Wrapped Fatty.”*


----------



## karie

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _RIBS_______.”*


----------



## mama's smoke

*             “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __a fine selection cheeses: gouda, provalone, brie,etc__________.”*


----------



## coninefiveone

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is *cheese"


----------



## young one

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _**a TURDUCKEN**___________.”  *


----------



## bsheger

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is bacon wrapped pork loin.”*


----------



## callmeer

[h1]*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a 16lb Pork Shoulder*[/h1]


----------



## tdglamann

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is pork shoulder! *


----------



## luvnmt

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a Pork Butt using Jeff's Rib Rub!”*


----------



## no1pusher

“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Shrimp!”


----------



## chef willie

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is my first batch of summer sausage.”  *


----------



## unclejoeyv

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is A fatty stuffed with jalapeno poppers.”*

I see a lot of you folks listing pork shoulder and pork butt as the thing you would smoke.  We recently had a 3 day bbq party and we smoked one and sliced it nice and thick then everyone dipped their slices in the chocolate fountain. Sounds odd, certainly, but it was so so good!


----------



## edt96

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is brisket*


----------



## saffy

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Pork Butt.”*


----------



## golferscott

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  cheese and salt*


----------



## bradysmail1969

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Maple honey jerky___________.”*


----------



## cromag

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Pork Shoulder


----------



## cassiebarnett

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is A BIG JUICY BRISKET!!!!”  *


----------



## sochas2

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a duck.”*


----------



## thetasteoftexas

*“The first thing I plan to smoke WHEN I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is SMOKED BISON BURGERS!*


----------



## daniel6409

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _cabreto___________.”*


----------



## chef will

_“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _SALMON COLD SMOKED FIRST___________.”_


----------



## buckman52

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the  A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is an absolutely wonderfully delicious brisket.


----------



## duke3d

_“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _local Utah Rainbow Trout__.”_


----------



## cliffsmoking

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is* Smoked Pork Sausage and Brats.


----------



## tomwar

*         “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Pork roast___________.”  *


----------



## mcherbies

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Pete's Meats Wicked Smoked Beans with a side of flesh (I mean FRESH) pork ribs.”*


----------



## hotdigity

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is linguica*


----------



## shanerbock

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  a fully loaded bacon explosion! *


----------



## drstu

*             “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a ten pound bone-in pork shoulder.”*


----------



## drstu

Fallin' off the bone.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Some great reply action so far.. keep 'em coming!! I want to thank Todd from AmazenProducts.com for sponsoring this excellent contest and if you are lucky enough to be a winner, you're gonna love the new pellet smoker.


----------



## elkhunter52

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is       " sturgon”  *


----------



## mmessuri

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Every piece of meat in my freezer (Catfish, Chicken, Steak, Bacon, Goat, and more)!.*


----------



## timbass

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Turkey legs, Ribs, Pork Shoulder..  The list goes on and on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

*My first post on SMF, been lurking for a long time.  Thanks for the chance to win!*

*-Tim*


----------



## tadpole1954

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____________.”*   Pork butt!!


----------



## smoky mcbutts

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Canadian bacon.”*


----------



## pebo

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a beef brisket.”  *


----------



## mdboatbum

*   “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bluefish. To be served with capers and horseradish.”*


----------



## gac 23

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A- MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is an assortment of smoked cheeses!


----------



## gac 23

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is an assortment of smoked cheeses!


----------



## breeves

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a nice big brisket!!*


----------



## umrjake57

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Buckboard Bacon.”  *


----------



## climber76

_*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a nice Brisket! Have ine waiting for just such an occasion. *_


----------



## aeroforce100

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is CHEESE_.”*


----------



## ddemerath

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is BACON!*


----------



## oldschoolbbq

The first thing I want to do with my AMNS is Cheese,lots of Cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Then I will venture into the world of jerky made in the AMNS.

From there I will experiment with other meats
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and on to Veggies.Done in the CC cham,ber of my smoker ,it should be great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have fun and gopod luck to everyone,and....


----------



## michael ark

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is buck board bacon with a side of bacon"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## kelly buckholtz

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a Bacon Wraped stuffed Chicken Breast.”*

*of course from the Holmen Meat Locker.*


----------



## melleram

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is DUCK SAUSAGE.” *


----------



## masrki

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a nice big brisket and then some lamb.”*


----------



## quiglag

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Cheese.”*


----------



## deebo65

*"The first thing I plan to smok if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Constest is Foie Gras and Sweetbreads."*


----------



## samuel trachet

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ___MY FAMOUS RIBS!!!_________.”  *


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __Wings__.”*


----------



## mama's smoke

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Gulf Shrimp with Jeff's Fabulous Rib Rub."*


----------



## mama's smoke

For some reason I could not post anything on the wall of A-Maze-N-Products, even though I "Like" it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## brewjester

What I would smoke is ANYTHING I could get my hands on!!! Brisket, pork shoulder, and ribs!!! Yummy


----------



## brion

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is bacon!*


----------



## gnjcoyne

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a brisket and taters.”*


----------



## ivanb

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is baby back ribs.”  *


----------



## terry colwell

I NEVER win anything, so I REEAAAALLLLYYYYY need to win. Just to break this cycle.....  Plus being on disability for LIFE doesnt help the checking account also....lol


----------



## dikiny

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Turkey_.”*

The ability to easily have 11 hours of smoke sounds great!


----------



## coffee_junkie

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is bone in canadian bacon loin roast.”*


----------



## rowdyrawhide

*             “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _BACON_.”*


----------



## nrusy

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Brats.”*


----------



## daggerdoggie

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bacon.”*


----------



## mtwilco

*            “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Bacon Wrapped Chicken Thighs_*


----------



## gary e brown

First thing !   goat.next rabbit.yum!


----------



## grrrreet

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ___brisket_________.”*


----------



## coon

ifin i win this here smoker thing the first thing i would try is a big grill full of shoulders


----------



## punkerkid00

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Spare Ribs!*


----------



## kobornigan

[h6]“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is some homemade venison brats.”[/h6]


----------



## randymorris

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is SMOKED CHEESE.”*

I think this would be a great tool to obtain a lower level "COOL" smoke for smoking cheese.

It would also be great for building around it's design, a portable smoker you can take while camping or other outings.


----------



## franknbeans

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __Grandpas Duck Recipe__.”*


----------



## downeaster

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bacon.”  *


----------



## smokeguy

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ribs.”  *


----------



## jc1947

*"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is salmon"*


----------



## cobra1351

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a nice succulent Turkey Breast.”*


----------



## vetfan1

*     “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____________.”  *spare ribs


----------



## charliem

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the "A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker" is Mesquite Smoked Razor Clams.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## cramerfunk

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a Fatty.”*


----------



## rcfire77

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a nice big brisket, since I won't have to sit close by and keep adding chips all day!*


----------



## dave pavement

Simply copy, paste, and finish the following sentence in a reply post to this thread:
  

*             “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a dooby with some ribs n brisket.”*


----------



## bamatmac

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Brisket.*


----------



## reents

the first thing i would smoke would be fish


----------



## cppbrian

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __Belly Bacon__.*


----------



## so ms smoker

*         “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _____sausage_______.”  *


----------



## bryton

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Gouda.*


----------



## joeeichholz123

THE FIRST THING I PLAN TO SMOKE IF I WIN THE A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST IS A BUNCK OF REDNECK TURTLE BURGERS!!!


----------



## bilder

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  Moose Jerky!!!*


----------



## ddsmoker1

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _smoked samon and jumbo shrimp and of course lobster and crab legs!!!__.”  *


----------



## cksnod

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __Gouda!__.”*


----------



## sschutz

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Brisket.*


----------



## bigbob73

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Sausage.”*


----------



## pacmktg

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is 6 turkey legs."*


----------



## mjmjross

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bacon-Wrapped Chicken Breast!!*

*YUM!!*


----------



## blackdak5

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _cheese___________.”*


----------



## hardslicer

_*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is   *_free range chicken with a side order of country green beans and ham


----------



## bmbrboi

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a big ole brisket.”*

*Ash*


----------



## bettyjoh

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ______honey Glazed chicken______.”*


----------



## chef jimmyj

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.”  *


----------



## meateater

fpnmf said:


> *The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  * an armadillo




That's nice.


----------



## meateater

fpnmf said:


> *The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  * a racoon





That's nice.


----------



## meateater

fpnmf said:


> *The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  * sweet and sour k-dog.





That's nice.


----------



## distre

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Cornish Game Hens____________.”  *


----------



## socalbbq

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __cheese___.”*


----------



## socalbbq

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ___salmon____.”*


----------



## markk

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is brisket.”*


----------



## dean shuart

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _a Venison Meatloaf___________.”  *


----------



## biologyguy

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is bacon infused bacon, wrapped in bacon.”*


----------



## flareside92

*"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is"  *  Butter    .. yes Butter!

1lbat a time. and no I wasn't smoking anothing when I thought of doing this.


----------



## mossymo

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ribs.*


----------



## tirrin

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Beef Brisket.”*


----------



## slownlow

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Buck Board Bacon"*


----------



## joeeichholz123

THE FIRST THING I PLAN TO SMOKE IF I WIN THE A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST IS A BUNCH OF REDNECK TURTLE BURGERS!!!


----------



## chris-y777

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is hard boiled eggs.”*


----------



## jmforth

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _everything from cheese to fish to pulled pork, and even a fatty!___________.”*


----------



## scottdmoore

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is 11 hours - gotta be Pulled Pork (bone in).”  *


----------



## tatonka3a2

[h6]The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a pork butt.[/h6]


----------



## tyotrain

[h6]The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is cheese.... [/h6]


----------



## ctvoigts

_*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Bacon explosion.” *_

Chris in Temecula


----------



## tdub

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Shrimp  _.”  *

*Wes*


----------



## jc1947

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Salmon."*


----------



## davidlsi

‎"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is an amazing brisket"


----------



## irie

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is CHEESE!!!!!*


----------



## keymaster

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is cheese log.”  *


----------



## beer-b-q

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is *A Nice BIG CHUCKIE & Some ABTs...*


----------



## Bearcarver

I already got ALL the A-MAZE-N-Products I need, so I'm not entering, but I'll tell you what you can smoke with The AMNPS !!!!

Anything & everything that you want to taste excellent.

They are totally idiot proof---I prove that every time I smoke something !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## porkbone

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is *

*  *

*Twelve Turkey Drumsticks, *

*Eleven baked potatoes, *

*Ten long bone short ribs, *

*Nine burger patties, *

*Eight pounder porkbutt, *

*Seven chicken quarters, *

*Six slabs o' bacon, *

*Five beef briskets, *

*Four smokey cheese balls, *

*Three beef clods, *

*Two baby backs, *

*And atomic buffalo turds! "*

*;>)*

*  *


----------



## daggerdoggie

PorkBone said:


> *“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is *
> 
> *  *
> 
> *Twelve Turkey Drumsticks, *
> 
> *Eleven baked potatoes, *
> 
> *Ten long bone short ribs, *
> 
> *Nine burger patties, *
> 
> *Eight pounder porkbutt, *
> 
> *Seven chicken quarters, *
> 
> *Six slabs o' bacon, *
> 
> *Five beef briskets, *
> 
> *Four smokey cheese balls, *
> 
> *Three beef clods, *
> 
> *Two baby backs, *
> 
> *And atomic buffalo turds! "*
> 
> *;>)*
> 
> *  *




Good one!


----------



## sonnyhad

Well if this were 40 years ago or more, I'd have to say that if I had an amazing pellet smoker I would probably smoke a big fat one, turn up the stereo and sit back and veg out cause I'd know that I wouldn't have to tend the smoker until my pork butt was ready to take out and feed the munchies from the big fat one!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I had to grow up so those days are long gone, but that's what I'd smoke if I had an amazing pellet smoker back in the day!!


----------



## smokinthesmc

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____Turkey  with ABT's on the side________.”  *


----------



## scarbelly

Bearcarver said:


> I already got ALL the A-MAZE-N-Products I need, so I'm not entering, but I'll tell you what you can smoke with The AMNPS !!!!
> 
> Anything & everything that you want to taste excellent.
> 
> They are totally idiot proof---I prove that every time I smoke something !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


X2


----------



## kms149

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is porketta and fraboni sausage."*


----------



## dfellows5

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the AMAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER is a big ol butt!


----------



## sbelongie

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is beef jerky.”*


----------



## dennis s

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _pork shoulder___________.”  *


----------



## exhaustedspark

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Jerkey no ham no cheese wait wait uuuuhhh  bacon thats it bacon no wait. Damn are we going to be tested on this.

Karl


----------



## custom99

This is the first time I wished I was on Facebook. Almost makes me want to join just so I can enter. The wifes on there but I could care less about everyone knowing my business on there.


----------



## gersus

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is cold smoked deeeelicious buck board bacon!!!”*


----------



## bryan pickup

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is My version of Pastrami


----------



## masterofmymeat

custom99 said:


> This is the first time I wished I was on Facebook. Almost makes me want to join just so I can enter. The wifes on there but I could care less about everyone knowing my business on there.




Smart


----------



## stevevtx04

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Brisket Baby!


----------



## saugeyejoe

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _BACON___________.”*


----------



## custom99

" The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Cheese."


----------



## tlcodi

What a fantastic item....can't wait to try it!  My amazing Leg of Lamb....with some backboard bacon on the side! I'll have the whole family over for the feast!

I drooling all ready....off to the smoker for me! 

I will smoke some mac'n cheese for dinner alongside some meatballs for tomorrows family spaghetti dinner.

Your *A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER *will just open up the amount of tasty treats I can create!!!!!! WONDERFUL!


----------



## mattm6510

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is sausage."*


----------



## oaklandathletic

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _PORK RIBS___________.”*


----------



## larrym

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____________.Fresh zucchini slices*

*and cornish game hens.*


----------



## oregon smoker

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is My Amazin Bacon.”


----------



## tmazz

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a pork shoulder.”*


----------



## holdem

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ABT's and cheese____________.”*


----------



## djgap2000

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a pork butt*


----------



## bryan pickup

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is; My special version of Pastrami...to DIE for!


----------



## jjwdiver

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is SURF & TURF "Island Style" - Caribbean Spiney Lobster and Iguana...with lots of Qview!*


----------



## Bearcarver

jjwdiver said:


> *  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is SURF & TURF "Island Style" - Caribbean Spiney Lobster and Iguana...with lots of Qview!*


That means you can sit back & watch that beautiful view of yours, while the AMNPS does the perfect smoking all by itself.

Luck to ya!

Bear


----------



## iluvribs

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _lemon pepper walleye with mesquite  ___________.”  *


----------



## rayjn

“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Hot Peppers.”


----------



## seasoned ash

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is "Citrus Briskett.”* The second thing will be a Monte Cristo No. 3 Habana


----------



## jfpark

*"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Boston Butt."*


----------



## alelover

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## alelover

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is duck l'orange.”*


----------



## rcpandr

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __BBB__.”*


----------



## scott j

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is snack sticks  *


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is  *_* brisket, ribs, pork butt, chicken, sausage, veggies, and anything else I have within reach.*_


----------



## andrew82

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Hickory-Maple Sea Salt"*


----------



## kielbasa kid

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _my family kielbasa recipe___________.”*


----------



## smoke king

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is an MES full of cheese!


----------



## max-paul

body, td, input{font-family:arial;font-size:16px;}#container{padding:5px 20px;}#header h2{font-size:27px;color:#d0d0d0;margin: 22px 0 10px;}#searchform{width:470px;margin:0;}#searchform input{font-size:18px;border: 1px solid #aaa;color:#aaa;}#searchform input:hover, 	#searchform input:focus, 	#searchform input:active{border: 1px solid #888;color:#000;}	#searchform input.searchbox{padding:4px;width:300px;}#searchform input.searchbutton{padding: 3px 10px;color:#000;}#searchform div.poweredby{float:right;width:80px;text-align:center;}#searchform div.poweredby span{font-size:10px;}#searchform div.poweredby img{width:60px;} 	*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a nice tender pork butt for pulling.”*

[h2]Search the web:[/h2]

enhanced by data:image/gif;base64,%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


----------



## tr1ple8

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ribs, pork butt, and some Tri-Tip. 
.


----------



## hawkiphan

“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is my first brisket.” I have smoked many other meats but haven't had the guts to try a brisket yet.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hawkiphan said:


> “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is my first brisket.” I have smoked many other meats but haven't had the guts to try a brisket yet.


You'll be able to get about 11 hours of continuous perfect smoke with that AMNPS !!!!

Bear


----------



## meatbone

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _RIBS___.”  *


----------



## sunman76

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is RiB's .”  *


----------



## captsly

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Canadian Bacon_.”  *


----------



## dsteven53

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the AMAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER is a Fatty and a Skinny


----------



## kacpooh

The first thing I would smoke would be shrimp, jalapeño peppers and a beef brisket :)   Yummy !!


----------



## xsists

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is the whole Sam's Club meat department!


----------



## scott j

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ribs   *


----------



## woundedyak

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is BUCKBOARDBACON”*


----------



## hawkiphan

Thanks Bear. I really want one. I am trying to decide on that or the Maverick ET-73 for my next purchase. If I could just win the Amazn then I could buy the thermo.


----------



## zachary hiller

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is brisket.*


----------



## BandCollector

*    “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____________.”* Goose Breasts!


----------



## foos

*   “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Canadian Bacon.”*


----------



## bbqnuts

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is CHEESE... LOTS OF CHEESE.”*


----------



## cooker

"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is pork ribs."

Because that's the dish I caught my wife with!


----------



## tjohnson

*WOW!!!*

The contest just broke 300 posts and already has exceeded my expectations!!

THANKS to everyone who has entered and Good Luck!!!

Todd


----------



## johnghumphries

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Brisket.”  *


----------



## smokinpirate

_The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is some_* Big Ol' Butts.*


----------



## teeznuts

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is __buckboard bacon and beef jerky__________.”*


----------



## grouseguy

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest is Canadian Bacon.


----------



## clarego

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ((trying it in my chargriller and my bradley smokers)) BUTTS


----------



## shields

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest is Baby Back Ribs.


----------



## jemm

The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest is some st louis ribs and a big butt.


----------



## yamer

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is CHEESE      ﻿﻿*


----------



## allen

_“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _Buck Board Bacon along with Canadian Bacon


----------



## yamer

_The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is_    cheese and trout


----------



## tgil

_The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a smoker load of venison summer sausage, link and jerky!_


----------



## luvtomotox

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is bacon covered meatloaf, mmmmm!   Bb*


----------



## flash

Darn got too many Oak, cherry and Pecan trees to use up before I'm switching to pellets.


----------



## cactuskid

The first thing I would smoke would be a full size brisket.


----------



## bluebombersfan

"The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a full turkey."


----------



## bludmoney

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is pulled pork.  *


----------



## bludmoney

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Pulled pork.  *


----------



## johnghumphries

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Ribs.”  *


----------



## scott j

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is snack sticks*


----------



## docc325

" The First Thing I Plan to smoke If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest is Bacon Wrapped Pork Roast."


----------



## thunderdome

_*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is* *Gruyère, Provolone, and Cheddar Cheese!*.” _


----------



## hungrybear

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is SOME BAD BRISKETS!!!*


----------



## vikingboy6956

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is a nice, huge, juicy pork butt  SO GOOD!!.”*

I like big butts and I can not lie!!!


----------



## pokey

_*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is lox.”*_


----------



## terry colwell

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____________.”  * A unbelieveable amount of delicious food for my Family and Freinds


----------



## sqwib

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is **Porchetta - Italian Marketplace Smoked Pulled Pork**.”*


----------



## tjohnson

Contest Ends today at 6:00 PST

Winners announced August 18th

Thanks To All Who Entered!!

Todd


----------



## automan88

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Italian Fatty .”  *


----------



## downhometarheel

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is _an Eastern North Carolina Style Barbecued Pork Butt.”*


----------



## dnovotny

I  SMOKED MANY  THINGS  BUT  TO  BE  DIFFERENT   THE  FIRST  THING I  WOULD  SMOKE  WITH THIS PRODUCT  WOULD  BE POPCORN..MMM ALONG  WITH

RIBS  ECT...


----------



## tjohnson

Last Chance to Win!

30 Minutes and counting.......

Todd


----------



## catz-cradle

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Brisket.”*


----------



## talan64

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is BuckBoard Bacon.”*


----------



## daveomak

2 minutes and counting in the event you are busy Todd...........


----------



## tjohnson

*THANKS to Everyone Who Entered!!!*

*I'll PM the Winners Your information.*

*Todd*


----------



## daggerdoggie

Congratulations to the winners of an amazing product.


----------



## mossymo

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## scarbelly

Congrats to all the winners. Your smoking life has just improved big time


----------



## bmudd14474

Great Profile Picture Gary.


----------



## scarbelly

bmudd14474 said:


> Great Profile Picture Gary.


Thanks Brian - just trying to honor a friend


----------



## chadinclw

Congratulations. I'm not surprised the response was great. Of course I was hoping it would be lower so my chances would increase!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Guess I'll have to get one the old fashioned way and order it!!


----------



## larrym

Congrats to the winners :)  Hope to see a lof of Qviews .


----------



## Bearcarver

Congrats to all the winners!!!!

The 1st place winners will be smoking with ease in no time!!!

And the second place winners can use the $20 toward an AMNS or AMNPS, or some Dust & Pellets!

Once again, Great job by Mr Todd !!!!

Bear


----------



## smokincoalkracker

*  “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ______chicken______.”  *


----------



## socalbbq

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is my first Brisket"*


----------



## flash

LOL, Contest is over guys


----------



## coma44

Thanks for doing this T!


----------



## pote05

*The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is   *_*Mac & Cheese with Bacon Wrapped Peppers..*_


----------



## squirrel

Yay! Todd you rock sir. Sounds like a neat smoker. I like the idea of using pellets. Looking forward to seeing some smokes with this new gig! Congrats to the winners


----------



## kobornigan

So who won??!!


----------



## mossymo

Kobornigan said:


> So who won??!!




Winners are posted on
A-Maze-N Products Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309


----------



## wlkwichita

*     “The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is Ribs.”*


----------



## hurriken

OK, everyone seems to be talking about the this thing and I even entered the contest but what the heck is it? Where can I find some information!?!?!


----------



## pineywoods

The contest is over and you can see the winners names in the first post of this thread


----------



## mossymo

Hurriken said:


> OK, everyone seems to be talking about the this thing and I even entered the contest but what the heck is it? Where can I find some information!?!?!




Here you go - http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## hurriken

Thanks Mossy


----------



## bryan pickup

Hiyu Pokey!

My name is Bryan; also known as Bunyip, from Down Under.

Have to ask you.....what is lox?


----------



## duanes

Everything you wanted to know about Lox: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------



## flash

Hurriken said:


> OK, everyone seems to be talking about the this thing and I even entered the contest but what the heck is it? Where can I find some information!?!?!




 its for those that can't seem to get wood chunks or chips to smoke


----------



## tjohnson

Not really.....

Whether you burn chips, chunks or pellets in your smoker, the AMNS or AMNPS can be used for "Cold Smoking" or supplement smoke during "Hot Smoking"

Lately, PelletHeads have been buying them to supplement smoke at higher temps in their pellet grills/smokers

Todd


----------



## mrcoffee03

[h6]“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ___Nuts!___, so not only can I drive my wife nuts I can also eat them too.”[/h6]


----------



## dave pavement

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is ____turkey________.”*


----------



## pineywoods

This contest is over and I have now closed this thread but you can still find Todd's great products at http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------

